# CA-Orange County, Living Forgotten Realms LF Players



## mflayermonk (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello all, 
We are the UCI RPGA. We play 4e Living Forgotten Realms weekly at various locations in Orange County. If you are interested in playing with us, feel free to drop by at any of our events. All experience levels welcome. If your new to the RPGA, its best to start with one of the level 1-4 adventures. 

More information at 
uci_rpga : UCI RPGA
and at
UCI RPGA : Event Overview

November 2008 Schedule

Week 1-November 1 (Sat) Orange County D&D Meetup at the Corner Bakery Restaurant in the Block at Orange from 2pm-4pm.

Week 2 November 7 (Fri) 7-9pm AKAN1-1:Rotting Ruins of Galain; 9-11pm AGLA1-1:Lost Temple of the Fey Gods
Game Location: UC Irvine SSL Building
November 8 (Sat) 12-4pm LURU1-2: The Gibbous Moon (levels 4-7) 
Game Location: Cal State Fullerton Titan Student Union

Week 3 November 15 (Sat) 12-4pm AGLA: Lost Temple of the Fey Gods (levels 1-4) 
Game Location: Retail Day at Dice House Games 

Week 4 November 21 (Fri) 7-11pm CORE1-5: Touched by Evil (levels 4-7)
Game Location: UC Irvine SSL Building

Week 5 November 28 (Fri) 7-11pm TYMA1-1: Elder Wisom (levels 1-4) 
Game Location: UC Irvine SSL Building
and
November 29 (Sat) 12-4pm DRAG1-1: Many Hands Make Light Work (levels 1-4)
Game Location: Retail Day at Dear Mr. Fantasy in Orange


----------

